# stuffed onions w pics



## erain (Apr 5, 2009)

seen this or something simalar on the food channel. ran across thesee big sweet onions and they were just the ticket....
hollowed them out, saving a cap for then, use a vegetable medly which you like, add cheddar, s&p, fill onion, pat a butter, cap on.
this is a oven dish but will see what happens here.



will show finial pics when done.


----------



## bassman (Apr 5, 2009)

You know those are gonna be good, erain.  Can't wait to see them when they're done.


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 5, 2009)

This I gotta try. Points!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 5, 2009)

mouth watering right there-very pretty onions erain.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Erain, that looks pretty cool. Will have to tr it. Construction on my wood smoker is about 70% complete. One more week and Ill be smoking, can't wait. Did you guys catch any of the storm that came thru last night?


----------



## erain (Apr 5, 2009)

no weather last nite to speak of, although i heard they got snow by twin cities...

the onions turned out swell, the cheesy veggies with the butteriness held in. that onion makes a good vessel for doing these. i/2 an onion as you can see is plenty for a serving. i included both in the shot just for the heck of it. i did put evoo on the outside per rich's thoughtful advice. ended up peeling the outer layer off though. I think this came from sandra lee on the food channel just fyi. not a fan but seen these and smoker clicked rite away.


thks for cking my pics!!!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 5, 2009)

Points from me as well.  Great idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## backcountry (Jul 22, 2009)

Very cool Erain! Can you tell us how you hollowed out the onion? I can't picture how to do that with the way an onion is "designed"... Did you cut out the middle or just pull it out somehow?


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 22, 2009)

*TOTALLY COOL!!!*








 good job


----------



## morkdach (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the qview i like to pull em the size of a golf ball stuff with a little butter and beef bouillon now i gots to try this thanks erain


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 22, 2009)

thats nice there erain. Glad everything came out great for you looks really yummy.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 22, 2009)

Great idea.  Hard to beat a onion stuffed with anything!


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

Erain, those look fantastic! Excellent post, and thank you for sharing your pics. Made stuffed onions last year for the Super Bowl, 'cept they were in a heavy cream sauce, very tasty, but yours look MUCH better! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Definitely earned points from me, buddy! Well done!


----------



## erain (Jul 23, 2009)

i took a knife and cut the top off and set aside for a cap, on the flat surface where you just removed the top, i made an x shaped incisions, being careful not to cut thru the side walls and also not cut thru the base. finished off scooping the inards out with a spoon. a mellon baller tool would prolly do the trick better. next time i going to give that a shot. save the stuff and use up during the week. these are awesome and highly recomend... remember this was just a starter, someone else take this up to a new level and share back with us!!! actually cant believe this thread still has life to it!!!


----------

